# Question on family unit members



## mersue (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am unsure how to interpret the question,
whether I have any family unit members who will NOT be travelling with me to Australia.

A "family unit member" is, as I understand, a member of my own family, e.g. my wife, myself, and any unmarried dependant children of my wife, or myself.

Or do have I to include 2nd level family members that is e.g. my parents, my brother, and any family member of my wife?

Thank you for the information.

mersue


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi there, 

It generally depends on the visa you are applying for, but usually the 'Memeber of the Family Unit' requirement only means, spouse / partner / dependent child.

Sometimes a dependent widowed parent, or a dependent brother/sister that lives with you can be also included in the family unit.


----------

